# New Member!



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm Kats4Evur and I joined this site to learn more about the care of cats and to discuss different topics with cat lovers around the globe. I have six cats and all of them besides one were bred from our old purebred barn cat who we no longer have. Oreo is the son of our old barn cat who is now spayed, Bootsie is the eldest whom was given to us right before a fire destroyed her old home and killed all the other kittens that used to live with her, Gizmo is one of the four daughters of our old barn cat and she enjoys sitting on the edge of my bed to watch the television, Heidi is the sister of Gizmo and she's a very timid kitten, Streak is the sister of Gizmo and Heidi and she's a very calm kitten who loves to sit in my lap, and finally Whisper is the hyper kitten who loves to chase strings and your fingers along the floor. All of my cats bring me happiness and I hope this site will do the same. 
:kittyturn


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I would've had pictures up by now, but it's claiming that I don't have permission to make a new topic in the picture section. I'm sure this'll be fixed soon so for now I'll just look at all the other topics in this forum.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome...pictures bring added happiness!


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome! You just have to go through the initial introduction process then you will be given permission to post photos. I will be eagerly waiting for them


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I seem to be a tad confused about posting the pictures of my beloved cats. I've signed the rules, posted an introduction, and I've posted in another's introduction. That's all I had to do right? I'm sorry about being so confused. This is the first time I've used a forum. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Try hitting F5 to refresh your settings. If that doesn't work, log out, then log in again.


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I just tried again and it worked. There's now a thread in the pictures section of my cats. 
:kittyturn


----------



## celpaul (Feb 22, 2011)

hi like you i am a new member to this forum as well sounds like you have your hands full 

we have aquired a 9 month old kitten whom we have named shadow


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I look forward to seeing a picture of Shadow.
:kittyturn


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow - six cats! I'd have ten if I could


----------

